# Long term car hire



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone have any knowledge of cheap long term car hire, possibly up to three months in Spain, benidorm, alicante possibly? Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cars*

Hi

Most hire cars have to be returned within 28 days but you can take another the same day.

You will find airport cars cheaper than city centres in the low season.

Also, book it/find it through a third party such as Jet2.com or Ryanair or Holiday autos

Russell


----------



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Russell will check that out. Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, if you look at Holiday Autos they are doing a weekly rental at Alicante Airport for £31.08! (7 days, starting 15 November) Obviously, there will be a significant insurance excess, unless you pay more. But provided you are willing to shoulder the risk of a few hundred quid if there is a mishap, then it's as cheap as chips.

I reckon Alicante probably has the lowest priced car hire in Europe at the moment, unless anybody knows otherwise.

We rented a car for ten days for less than £50 in March this year. Don't know how they can do it.

Mike


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Check out the hire car agents first as they seem to be much cheaper in going direct. We have hired continually a couple of vehicles [changing them as required] for around 8 years.

Not sure if they cover where you are going but we are using DoYouSpain Malaga at the moment and have, for example, a i130 Hyundai and a VW Golf that work out at around 6.50 euro per day each.

Be careful of add-on's………..

.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

when we stopped in at Javea in march to visit friends there was a guy on the next pitch who did a long term hire with a local firm. Good business in the slack winter period for the hire firms round there - why not try calling some of details, they'll speak english 8)


----------



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks everyone, I saw the below link on this site,

Computer Help	Car Hire/Other Purchases a GOOGLE Tip!
teemyob	9	911	25-04-2013, 13:05:04

and by pasting as it states "ofertas alquiler de coches España" Into the Spanish google search engine, I came up with deals on Spanish sites.i was able to read in English by pressing the language key, then did a search. 
A ford ka was just over 4 euros a day for a monthly or two monthly rental, others then went up in price, a corsa still under 5 and an Astra for just over 5 euros. 
Pick up from Valencia airport, though as yet I have not tried the other locations listed, and obviously would need full insurance, which is probably best to get via money supermarket deals etc.

So loads to have a go at when I get decent wifi, which is another story!
Thanks again all
Andy


----------

